# For those new to, or wondering about EPAK



## John Bishop (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ed Parker's Kenpo: More Science than Art*​(Black Belt Magazine, July 1995)

by
John Bishop


*Ed Parker*
Edmund Kealoha Parker was born in Honolulu, Hawaii on March 19, 1931. Growing up in the rough Kalihi district made the acquisition of fighting skills a necessity more than a hobby. In his youth Parker studied some western boxing and judo before he took up the lifelong study of kenpo. At the age of 16 his first kenpo teacher was Frank Chow the younger brother of the legendary William K.S. Chow. Frank taught him as much as he knew and then introduced him to his brother William. Parker trained diligently with Chow until 1949, when he started an enlistment in the Coast Guard and then moved to Utah to attend Brigham Young University. While a student at Brigham Young Parker became the first instructor to teach kenpo on the mainland of the United States in 1954. 
After graduating from Brigham Young with degrees in sociology and psychology, Parker moved to Pasadena Calif.. Once there he tried in vain to convince William Chow to move there and teach. 
Like most instructor's, Parker struggled to get a school going. It took time, but through his efforts and talent he made the right friends and connections. And in 1956 he established his school in Pasadena, which is still active today. Among his many accomplishments Parker is perhaps best known as the instructor to the stars, having taught many celebrities and their children. His most notable student by far was Elvis Presley . Ed Parker, the man of vision, passed away in his native Hawaii on December 15, 1990. 

*The development of Ed Parker's American Kenpo*
After becoming proficient at Professor Chows art of kenpo, Ed Parker approached it the way most American's approach any subject. How could he improve it? First he asked questions such as; what are the physical principles behind the techniques? How can I make them more effective? How can I make the system suitable for more people? 
All through his career in the martial arts, Ed Parker asked these questions and hundreds more. Being highly educated and having an inquisitive mind, Parker spent his adult life analyzing all the techniques that he had learned. He then started analyzing all the techniques other systems had. If you were ever lucky enough to spend time with Ed Parker, you were soon impressed with his knowledge of just about every known fighting system. He could tell you in detail the principles behind their techniques and method of fighting. He used this vast knowledge to shape the American Kenpo system he was creating. 
Parker used many methods to develop and test techniques. One of his favorite methods of analysis was to watch slow motion film of his workouts. After awhile he started to watch these films in forward and reverse. The first time he did this he was astonished at what was revealed by watching the techniques in reverse. These observations helped Parker in his quest to improve his techniques and the teaching of them. 

*The Techniques of American Kenpo*
Ed Parker's kenpo is a modern eclectic martial art. It doe's not contain any showy katas or weapons techniques. It is a pure self defense system designed to meet the self defense needs of people in today's society. Parker systemized and categorized all the basic kenpo elements into a logical order of progress for step by step instruction. 
Eventually, he conceived one of the most in-depth and sophisticated training manuals for instructors to date. It gives a clear, precise and thorough understanding of what kenpo entails, with every move within this system methodically and scientifically thought out. 
Kenpo basics fall into 8 categories : stances, blocks, parries, punches, strikes, finger techniques, kicks, and foot maneuvers. The system is divided into 3 major divisions with relative subdivisions: basics (including forms); self defense (divided into methods of attack and methods of training for an attack, both of which are further subdivided); and freestyle (tournament and street, with the former subdivided into light contact and full contact). 
Parker's system like most systems contains katas. But if you were to observe a Parker style kata you would see very little similarity to traditional katas. In fact you may even wonder what is going on in the kata. One thing that is evident in the katas is that kenpo is a hand system. A multitude of hand strikes are employed while kicks are used sparingly and kept low. The feet are also used in a number of stomping, scraping, and sweeping movements. Another thing that the observer immediately notices is the use of almost every type of open and closed hand strike. 
Because of ignorance on the part of some observers, Parker's system has sometimes been referred to as a slap art. In actuality, what these observers are seeing is a variety of open hand checks. These checks are used to block or parry, to trap or pin, and to position or brace. When executed in a kata the check becomes a slap to indicate the location of the checking technique. 
When self defense techniques are taught they are built upon as the student progresses in his training. Parker described his techniques as letters or "alphabets of motion". The combination of techniques become "words of motion" and the combination of words become "sentences of motion". Eventually the kenpo practitioner develops a unending "vocabulary of motion" to draw from. These combined techniques are designed to follow each other in anticipation of the way the attacker would react to each one. Unlike traditional systems that concentrate on the use of one focussed blow, kenpo utilizes a multitude of strikes, kicks and sweeps. 

*Scientific Principles*
One of the important aspects of Ed Parker's Kenpo is it's use and explanation's of scientific principles as they pertain to movements. All systems utilize various directions of movement, angles, and body alignment. What Parker did was to break down these movements. He named and categorized them. He took apart techniques and combinations and explained what physical principles were involved in their execution. By doing this he could explain to his students why certain strikes, blocks, kicks, checks, etc. elicited certain reactions from the individual receiving them. When a student asked why they did a certain technique, Parker could explain in depth what type of reaction the attacker would have to the technique. Then by knowing this reaction it would be obvious what type of technique should follow the first, second, third, fourth, and so on. 

*Glossary of terms*
Ed Parker invented a glossary of terms that is applicable to all systems. It gives names and definitions to a myriad of movements. The following is just a small sample of this glossary. 

_"Angle of Disturbance":_ That angle which, when a move is executed, does not necessary injure, but rather upsets an opponent's balance.
_"Angle of Execution" :_ Any angle which, when a attack is executed, produces maximum results.
_" Body Fusion" :_ A concept in which body parts move as a unit prior to relaying action to other parts of the body. These body parts are literally fused together in order to function as a single unit. Body fusion can occur any time during the course of a sequential flow of action.
_"Borrowed Force" :_ An opponent's force which is used to defeat him. This can be accomplished by going with the opponent's force or, upon occasion, going against his force. The concept allows your opponent's force to enhance the effectiveness of your action. 
_"Fitting" :_ Applying the shape of a natural weapon to fit the target being struck. It's like fitting a puzzle. The effectiveness of a strike is greatly enhanced when you are applying shapes that fit or match. This principle is known as the "Puzzle Principle". It too is categorized as a method of "Contouring".
_"Gravitational Check" :_ A form of "Contouring" where parts of an arm or leg rests on a particular surface area on an opponent's body to prevent him from obtaining height and leverage. This restriction can detain or prevent an opponent from taking action that can be detrimental.
_"Mental Speed" :_ Is the speed at which the mind selects appropriate movements to effectively deal with the perceived stimulus.
_"Method" :_ Is the underlying move(s) in which a block or strike can be executed. There are only 2 basic methods with which to execute a move; linear (straight) and circular (curved). All the others are a variation of these. This is another of the ingredients that make up the "Analytical Study of Motion".
_"Perceptual Speed" :_ Is the speed at which the senses monitor the stimulus that it receives, determines the meaning of the stimulus, and swiftly conveys the perceived information to the brain so that "Mental Speed" can parley the response.
_"Tailoring" :_ Fitting moves to your body size, makeup, speed, and strength in order to maximize your physical efforts.

*In conclusion*
Ed Parker strived to developed a martial art system that could meet the self defense needs of men and women living in modern times. He took pains to assure that the principles upon which it was based could be understood and taught by all. 
What Parker accomplished in his over 30 years of teaching was to develop a 
highly efficient self defense system that is now widely practiced in the United States and several countries. When all the evolution was done Parker had a style that has become more a martial science than a martial art.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 5, 2006)

Great article, Mr. Bishop. It's great to read work that is factual and devoid of political undertones. :asian:


----------

